# Sunny being a cutie! :3



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Sunny is a little stinker...I can't wait to give him a bath after he has healed from being neutered. >w< (The shelter told us to wait 7 days....he smells like cheese ;A While I'm waiting, here are pictures! <3

Say wut?


















Freaky eye pictures....o.o;










moar...


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

moar...


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Sparkly...


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Nap teim! :'D


















Done!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That's adorable! I looove the bicolor black and whites. I really hope my next is a black and white.


----------



## BeautyThatMoves (Nov 23, 2009)

Definitely a cutie! Love the ears.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww look at those big ears sticking straight up! Keep us updated as he grows his coat back! He'll be gorgeous(even more so than he is now!)


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

@Laurelin - Last time I checked there were some cute Black&Whites for adoption at Papillon Haven! :]

@BeautyThatMoves - Isn't he! ;D His ears are luff!

@Michiyo - I will, I think I already notice some growth! O:


----------

